# Blair Wiggins rods?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Does anyone have any exsperience with the Blue rods Blair Wiggins uses on Addictive Fishing. I like the handle setup and strength they claim they have and the prices are not bad if they are accurate.?*


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Not a bad rod! A little "tippy" for my taste. But I have some friends who swear by them and I have had some clients lands some pretty big fish on them. 

I think they are worth the money for sure!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

i have the 7'2 model paired up with my 4000 ci4 stradic. love the combo and the bend is great. have handled bull reds small amberjacks and catch kings with it regularly. i get more worried about the reel then the rod sometimes


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *Does anyone have any exsperience with the Blue rods Blair Wiggins uses on Addictive Fishing. I like the handle setup and strength they claim they have and the prices are not bad if they are accurate.?*


The handle system is really nothing new, he has just brought out a handle that many custom builds have used for years and put it on a shelf rod. This setup would not be feasible for many of the shelf rod company's because of the extra time and labor spent per rod it would slow prediction. But to answer your question this kind of grip system is just as strong as your blank and I recommend it for the tournament guys weight wise on a rod. at the end of the day you will notice the lighter weight on these type of grips.

His blanks are just a simple OMC production shelf blank thats how he keeps his price down. American Tackle has these blanks most call them knock offs


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

tom wicker said:


> The handle system is really nothing new, he has just brought out a handle that many custom builds have used for years and put it on a shelf rod. This setup would not be feasible for many of the shelf rod company's because of the extra time and labor spent per rod it would slow prediction. But to answer your question this kind of grip system is just as strong as your blank and I recommend it for the tournament guys weight wise on a rod. at the end of the day you will notice the lighter weight on these type of grips.
> 
> His blanks are just a simple OMC production shelf blank thats how he keeps his price down. American Tackle has these blanks most call them knock offs


*I've seen those grips on lots of rods around here in Tackle stores but they are all well above the price these are going for. What size rod would you recomend ( These we are talking about, Wiggins) for a Penn 720? I love the reel and it just happens to match the color of the rods? *


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *I've seen those grips on lots of rods around here in Tackle stores but they are all well above the price these are going for. What size rod would you recomend ( These we are talking about, Wiggins) for a Penn 720? I love the reel and it just happens to match the color of the rods? *


The size rod you want really depends on what type and weight you want to throw. If I was to pick one for myself where I use grubs and gulp I would go with the 7'2'' 6-12 for trout and specks( paper mouths). For slot reds I would go with the 7'6'' 8-20 but that is just my taste in a rod. I like to feel my bait as much as possible and don't swing my catch into the boat.


----------

